# Does "All Out" work anymore? Mosquitos biting me all time!



## victor_rambo (Jan 24, 2008)

I run that electric mosquito repellant liquid and I can even see fumes coming out of it when observed closely. But still mosquitos are always present in my room.

Does All out work nowadays? And I bought it from a wholesale store. So are there any chances of it being duplicate?

BTW which mosquito repellants do you use?


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 24, 2008)

Man, this is a Tech forum. Please no Mosquitos!


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 24, 2008)

Good Knight...!!


----------



## d1g1t (Jan 24, 2008)

<log from the IRC chatroom>
<hitboxx> wtf lolz => *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78896
<hitboxx> look at the threads these days
<gary4gar> lol
<gary4gar> i replied there
<d1g1t> step 1: install windows, 2: wait for BSOD 3. switch off all other lights 4. watch mosquitoes die
</log>

seriously, those mosquito coils seem to work better than the "mat" and liquid.


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ They might end up killing you also...


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^
lol, we were chatting about this on IRC
@d1g1t
why you posted it here?, man you breeched privacy
we will ban you
[Tutorial] How to connect to Digit IRC


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 24, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Man, this is a Tech forum. Please no Mosquitos!


Ya ya, premarital sex thread in fight club is OK but not mosquitos, hun? how selfish!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^ lol


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 24, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Ya ya, premarital sex thread in fight club is OK but not mosquitos, hun? how selfish!



Jab inko premarital sex pe mosquitos tang karenge tab pata chalega.

cablewalas,
auto walas,
all out,
aage aise threads banege "must buy machardaani recommended by digitians"


----------



## mod-the-pc (Jan 24, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> I run that electric mosquito repellant liquid and I can even see fumes coming out of it when observed closely. But still mosquitos are always present in my room.


Thats evolution...a new species with resistance against these repellants is coming up...


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 24, 2008)

mod-the-pc said:


> Thats evolution...a new species with resistance against these repellants is coming up...


But they don't come so fast and in so large numbers.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 24, 2008)

Kachwa Jalao Machchar Bhagao 
’Kachwa Chaap Agarbatti’’


----------



## indian_samosa (Jan 24, 2008)

The best thing to do if you wanna kill those nasty mosquitos.... is to burn the good knight mats ... yes.... burn them ...but slowly ..let them fume ... works like a charm .... dont know if any effects on humans...

PS: Use the filled ones like normal ...and burn the used ones.


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2008)

mosquitos can develop resistence to the repellent, so my advice will be to use different repellent on alternate days.

Yeah its true that this time mosquitos are on rage, dunno but something bad is happening (this all climate change and other things), i hope everything is fine


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> mosquitos can develop resistence to the repellent, so my advice will be to use different repellent on alternate days.
> 
> Yeah its true that this time mosquitos are on rage, *dunno but something bad is happening (this all climate change and other things),* i hope everything is fine


global warming


----------



## entrana (Jan 24, 2008)

mosuitoes dont get repelled by these allouts. they never work!!. my suggestions.. just get bitten by them .. OR . close windows and buy that electric bat thingee.. and kill the mosquitoes . thats what we do and we have no mosqiuitoes.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 24, 2008)

No fugging mosquito here,Guess they all died naked in this bitter cold.


----------



## lywyre (Jan 24, 2008)

Hope you get some solution here. But then, you would also be helping your neighbours.

*www.fightthebite.net/publiceducation/map.php


----------



## azzu (Jan 24, 2008)

burn Jet mats thats best works for me


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 24, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> aage aise threads banege "must buy machardaani recommended by digitians"


 
The definative guide to any and all discussion releated to iNet.

The best way to prevent yourself from mosquitos. It comes in white colour & no holes....an innovation by Apple due to which nothing can come inside..

P.S - You will need to use Apple/Griffin iMask for breathing as even air won't come inside.


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 24, 2008)

maybe u need to update ur All Out's firmware to increase compatibility with new versions of mosquitos


----------



## adi007 (Jan 24, 2008)

i also use All Out but didn't find the problem..may be it's time to update the firmware..

Jokes apart i also faced the same problem it's not with the liquid it's with the machine some times the machine gets faulty ...it didn't knew this before ..soon i found out that the machine is not becoming hot which must be after some time ..so i thought it might mean that it's not working ..then i brought a new machine and now mosquitoes are away...

here are the facts that i believe(not sure that these are true) 
first thing ..
they don't kill mosquitoes they just put them into sleep or something coz u will not find even one dead body of the mosquito...
second..
they are filled with some chemical that will behave like sleeping pill..so u will sleep...


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2008)

adi007 said:


> i also use All Out but didn't find the problem..may be it's time to update the firmware..
> 
> Jokes apart i also faced the same problem it's not with the liquid it's with the machine some times the machine gets faulty ...it didn't knew this before ..soon i found out that the machine is not becoming hot which must be after some time ..so i thought it might mean that it's not working ..then i brought a new machine and now mosquitoes are away...
> 
> ...



that means mosquito and we react same to Allout...lol

May be thats why i hav the urge to drink someones blood sometime  
Hey !!! but i never felt sleeping so the assertion is incorrect due to the contradiction here


----------



## adi007 (Jan 24, 2008)

^^As i said i don't know whether it's true or not..it's what i feel..


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 24, 2008)

i think its something with the liquid only.like we use all out since it got available and never had any mosquito trouble.but whenever i go to my cousin's i get bitten by mosquitos even with all out on.so i think theres some pirated liquid or some other problem with it.


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 24, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> aage aise threads banege "must buy machardaani recommended by digitians"



 

+1



nish_higher said:


> maybe u need to update ur All Out's firmware to increase compatibility with new versions of mosquitos



Lol.. That was the best.


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> i think its something with the liquid only.like we use all out since it got available and never had any mosquito trouble.but whenever i go to my cousin's i get bitten by mosquitos even with all out on.so i think theres some pirated liquid or some other problem with it.


nope,

 its the natural selection theory, some mosquitoes can develop immunity to the liquid smell and then later on the immunity is inherited by their offspring.

The same is true abt cockroaches, ever seen white cockroaches ? and yeah Cockroaches can eat anything (wood,plastic,food etc) , can endure 100 time the radiation level we can.

So most probably the world will see insect dominance.


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2008)

ax3 said:


> COIL >>> any brand .......


coil sux, uneasiness and all other kind of bad effects (stress, aggravated chemical levels)

Do you Know ... By Using Mosquito Coil, You Inhale 130 cigarette smoke...


----------



## indian_samosa (Jan 24, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> maybe u need to update ur All Out's firmware to increase compatibility with new versions of mosquitos



Man .... LOL ...LOL ...  .... That was killerrrrrrrrr ...man ..!!


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2008)

indian_samosa said:


> Man .... LOL ...LOL ...  .... That was killerrrrrrrrr ...man ..!!



u cant really compete with the biological evolution, u will have to roll out new versions every milli second


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 24, 2008)

ya coz evolution's going on 
so All Out needs to be changed with some new mosquito killer.maybe we can hire spiderman for that


----------



## 2kewl (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmm..Maybe you get the electric bats that are doing the rounds these days


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah exactly .. i use iNet !! its the best .... some seasons i don't hv to use it.
its takes only 2 minutes to set up
which is really worth it for a good sleep for 7 hrs


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ya coz evolution's going on
> so All Out needs to be changed with some new mosquito killer.maybe we can hire spiderman for that


yeah spiders will do the job (the creature that has 8 legs, dunno how many other insects hav 8 legs ?). Some of the mosquitoes do get sticky to the web created by spiders, but my mom always keep the room clean of webs

I used to watch spiders back in childhood


----------



## din (Jan 24, 2008)

1. Shutdown windows. No hibernation.

2. Do not relie on the default firewall, install zonealarm.

3. Do not watch something thats *HOT*. You will feel dizzy and tired later 

4. Change things when you feel its *wet* 

LOL, Got anything ? Here is what I meant

1. Close down all windows and doors tightly, best solution.

2. Attach a net to windows and exhaust / ventilation holes. You will get detachable ones these days.

3. When you burn the  goodknight mat, it may drive mosquitos away, but thats dangerous for you. If you are burining it near to you, you will feel dizzy due to the chemicals.

4. Clean the place near home. Do not allow water to settle in containers / ponds etc.

And finally, do not try to teach old clicks to a new mouse  I mean the 'All Out' may not work for new generation mosquitos which might have developed good defense system of their own by this time !

_PS : Topics that involves mosquitos are allowed in chit-chat section as another popular thread discuss about '*Horses*' very seriously  _


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> coil sux, uneasiness and all other kind of bad effects (stress, aggravated chemical levels)
> 
> Do you Know ... By Using Mosquito Coil, You Inhale 130 cigarette smoke...


thats BS man .... there is no kick


----------



## indian_samosa (Jan 24, 2008)

I suppose only way thats left is the "manual" way ...... "saala ek macchar aadmi ko ......""


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a tennis raket like electronic device which is used to kill flying insects. I have seen these in the streets of bangalore and chennai. very simple to use and effective.. also a good workout if you have hundreds of mosquitos flying around  
BTW whats a female mosquito called? mosquita?


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 24, 2008)

if such thread are okay, then maybe then you can create,

*Whats the best Underwear Brand for Digitans   *
along with a poll


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> if such thread are okay, then maybe then you can create,
> 
> *Whats the best Underwear Brand for Digitans   *
> along with a poll



 .. already discussed .. Link  .. damn .. my memory is good


----------



## Rahim (Jan 24, 2008)

They dont work.
Once in my granny house one mosquito was sitting right on the All Out thing.
Saale ki bahut himmat hai. These things dont work, but the old coils does the job but it has some health hazards.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 24, 2008)

The electric bat is the best. You can also practice lawn tennis with it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2008)

saari raat tennis khelte  raho...lol =D


----------



## nish_higher (Jan 24, 2008)

^ that kinda solution-only nintendo can think


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 24, 2008)

I am overwhelmed by the response to this thread.  I though I alone was the victim of this "All Out". Yeah, I will burn those small blue mats today. I remember when these liquid vaporizers were not available, my father use to do that. I guess its time to follow history!


----------



## din (Jan 24, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> I will burn those small blue mats today.


While you do this, stay away form that. I mean do that when no one is in room. It may work, but not advisable.


----------



## indian_samosa (Jan 24, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> I am overwhelmed by the response to this thread.  I though I alone was the victim of this "All Out". Yeah, I will burn those small blue mats today. I remember when these liquid vaporizers were not available, my father use to do that. I guess its time to follow history!



We will be waiting for the mosquito figures .. killed in action.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2008)

AllOut works just fine, maybe you got the fake ones.

for me (i got asthma), mats & coils are a headache.


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 24, 2008)

ax3 said:


> mosquito r good @ ur nanny`s place ....... intelligent na ......
> 
> tennis raket like electronic device >> its good ...... helps u in 2 ways .... 1>> M dies & 2>> exercise bhi  hoti hai  ......
> 
> health TOH ek dum fit .........


.... and the pleasure you get when you hear the mosquitoes fry on the bat.....     thats why electronic bats are good..


----------



## indian_samosa (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ you mean sadistic &^%^$$^ ..!!   .... reham karo macharon par !!


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ Exactly...!! the sadistic pleasure...


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 24, 2008)

ek machar sala admi ko hijda bana deta hai


----------

